# New kitten in...2 weeks (6 new pics p.2)



## Nishi (Jun 28, 2004)

I'm getting a new kitten in about 8 weeks. Here she is a few days old (the black kitty). The owner of the mother cat has told me she's the one who feeds the most. She's one of 4 kittens, 2 male and 2 female. There are 3 "redheads" and one black female kitty.










Nishi


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Awww I bet you are so excited. I love how cats can have the whole rainbow of colors when having kittens, sometimes black, white, black/white, orange, list goes on


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Congrats, just adorable!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Awww, what a sweet kitten.


----------



## luvmysphynx (Feb 2, 2005)

Congrats!! What a adorable kitten!! :love2


----------



## Aero (Apr 19, 2005)

Congrats! The kitten is very adorable! She looks so sweet and innocent!


----------



## skittle (Apr 16, 2005)

What a sweetie! I have to stop looking here or I'll come home with a kitten!


----------



## Nishi (Jun 28, 2004)

I'm going to ask the owner of the mother cat for more pictures, maybe from week to week. If that doesn't happen, I'll update this thread with pictures the day she comes home with me. I'm _*so*_ curious to see how she'll develop.

Can't wait!!!

Nishi


----------



## Katten Minnaar (Mar 18, 2005)

Aww she is beautiful, you must be so excited and counting the days till she'll be coming home. 

I am also getting a new kitty soon ( 7 weeks 1/2) and am longing to bring her home. I did a theread with some piccies a little while ago...you should check it out cause you can see how much she has grown from being 2 day old to 4 weeks. Lucky the breeder has been really lovely and every week or so she will send me photo's, I asked her and she said that was fine and I also got to go and see her when she was just over 3 weeks old and am hoping to go again in a few weeks. Maybe talk to your breeder and see if she will do something simular...thats if you live near by (we're only an hour from ours).

I wish you all the best and if you ever fancy a chat feel free to get in touch anytime.

Bobble


----------



## Nishi (Jun 28, 2004)

Bobble,

Awesome! We're both counting the days. 

What kind of kitty are you getting? Mine's not a particular breed (European Shorthair aka domestic cat).

Nishi


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

She is soooo cute everytime i see a kitten on here I want one


----------



## Nishi (Jun 28, 2004)

*New picture*

New week, new picture...

Here my kitty is (the black one) with her 2 brothers and sister. The father cat of these cute little ones belongs to my youngest cousin, and the mother cat belongs to her neighbor.

BTW, I'm calling my kitty _Ness, Nessie_ (as in: "The Loch Ness Monster"). My cousin is probably going to keep one and call him Garfield. 










Will keep you guys posted!

Nishi


----------



## Hana (May 29, 2004)

This is the CUTEST picture I've ever seen!
I actually used it as my background on my work PC - it's just adorable.
I can't wait to see more! (hint hint!  )


----------



## AnGella (Apr 25, 2005)

Is the other female an orange tabby or the one with the orange and white? I used to have an orange tabby female and I heard that was rare. Anyone out there know if that is true?


----------



## TaLi RodrigueZ (Dec 31, 2003)

That second photo is adorable! Well both are...But especially that one...


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

AnGella said:


> I used to have an orange tabby female and I heard that was rare. Anyone out there know if that is true?


I have an orange tabby girl as well, and from what I've heard, 9 out of 10 orange tabbies are males.


----------



## AnGella (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanks for the reply! I always wondered if it was true.


----------



## Stanky (Feb 28, 2005)

Those baby kittens are soo adorable. I bet your counting the days b4 she is yours....what a cutie!

Bobble, what was the thread called of your new soon-2-be kitten? I don't remember if I saw it or not.


----------



## Nishi (Jun 28, 2004)

Glad you guys like the picture. I'll post new pics the moment I get them.

The one on the right, the smallest one is the other female. So there's one orange tabby male and one orange tabby female, and the orange & white one is a male. The orange tabby on the left (cute huh) is probably going to be my cousin's "Garfield".

This weekend I received a message from my cousin. My little Ness has just started to open her eyes!

Nishi


----------



## Nishi (Jun 28, 2004)

Growing up some more!

Here's my little Ness again (the black kitty). Some pics are with her sister and brothers. As you look at more pics, you'll notice my little one's not quite black, but when she was itty bitty that was hard to tell. Oh, well... I love her anyway. 



Ness being cute in front of the camera.












Gimme a kiss!












You know, it's not nice to take pics when I'm not quite awake yet.












Get offa me sis!












Ok, Ok, I still love ya!












(This is my favorite one! Look at her puff cheeks.)
I travel so well in a basket.












They're about 5 weeks now. The breeder's told me Ness and one of the boys are the most outgoing and playful. When she comes home the two of them will run to her to cuddle and play. 


Nishi


----------



## spamlet (Mar 14, 2005)

Black kittens are my absolute favorite!!! She is just georgeous, and I just love her blue eyes! You are very lucky! :kittyball


----------



## Nishi (Jun 28, 2004)

Just three more weeks! Can't wait!

Nishi


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Ohhh, that little black one!!! Such a total cutie. :luv


----------



## LoveMyKitties (Nov 12, 2004)

aaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwww


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

awwwwww!!!! anticipation is so hard! Congrats!


----------



## Katten Minnaar (Mar 18, 2005)

Awww what a cute little kitty  and i love the name. Isn't it amazing how much they can change, even there color but she is still very cute!

I know the waiting must be awful, waiting for Tara is driving me crazy and I still gotta wait 3 weeks aprx.

Thinking of you

Eva


----------

